# What Size Hotfix Rhinestones Do You Use



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I thought it would be interesting to do a poll on what size rhinestones everyone is using. Since rhinestones are a pretty hot item right now, it would be great for others looking into getting into this side of the business, to be able to know where to start as far as size of stones goes.

Thanks for posting in the poll, this will help many others


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

I use all but 2mm but it would only let me choose one


----------



## Bling (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you for doing this and sharing this idea! It will help a "new_bie_" like me!

Thanks again,

Beverley


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

While posting in another thread I thought about hey we have never done this kind of poll, and thought it would be very helpful  Glad to know its already helping 

I did not participate in the poll, since I made it but my most common sizes I use are 4mm and 3 mm, plus some other special shapes  I do hope this helps those that are getting started in rhinestones to know what is most popular.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Freakazeenie said:


> I use all but 2mm but it would only let me choose one


I had thought about making it multiple choice, but I really wanted to get the most popular size of each member, as I know many of us use many sizes. Thanks so much for taking the time to participate


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

We use 2mm and 3mm a lot. These two size are most popular


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I use them all.
My customers want 2mm and 3mm on their garments, most,,
I personally prefer, 3mm and 4mm. on my own clothing, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------

